

Civilization's Starter Kit - cardamomo
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/30/opinion/sunday/civilizations-starter-kit.html

======
cardamomo
I like the direction that this author is going. He's certainly not the only
person to be thinking along these lines. The Long Now Foundation in particular
seems to be invested in pursuing answers to some of the overarching questions
posed by this column.

One recent post on the Foundation's blog caught my eye: "Kevin Kelly’s
Selected Books for the Manual for Civilization"
([http://blog.longnow.org/02014/03/18/kevin-kelly-
books/](http://blog.longnow.org/02014/03/18/kevin-kelly-books/)), in which
Kevin Kelly (author of _Cool Tools_ ) offers his additions to the Foundation's
growing "corpus which could sustain or rebuild civilization."

------
sharemywin
surprised there wasn't any mention of these guys.
[http://opensourceecology.org/wiki/Civilization_Starter_Kit_D...](http://opensourceecology.org/wiki/Civilization_Starter_Kit_DVD_v0.01)

